# Diagnoses???



## TexasDenise (Sep 22, 2012)

I was told 2 weeks ago that I have Hashi's due to my TPO (Ab) was a 36. The norm was 0 - 34. Does a 36 really warrant a title of Hashi's?

My thyroid levels are still normal, but she put me on .25 mg of Synthroid which I have not had filled yet.

I also have 2 nodules on my thyroid - discovered by ultrasound.

I went in w/ complains of my face burning - and other parts of my body as well, but mainly my face. It feels like it's sunburned. I have situational depression and anxiety, but maybe some extra anxiety and depression on top of that due to the thyroid being off? I never have much energy...I go through periods of fatigue...I can't think straight (unless I'm worrying)....I can't concentrate on anything...etc.

I have had the mental part of this for a few years, at least. It's getting worse. I am a worry wart and I suffer from severe health anxiety over MS. I worry I have it, though all my MRIs through the years say otherwise.

My endo told me that my thyroid would not cause burning sensations. But...I have gotten to where I can't tolerate heat on my skin either. The sun is excruciating most of the time, hot water feels scalding and even my hot coffee cup is troublesome.

Can anyone relate? And does the 36 account for Hashi's?

Thank you for your time!

Sherry:hugs:


----------



## Adelaide (Jul 19, 2012)

TexasDenise said:


> I was told 2 weeks ago that I have Hashi's due to my TPO (Ab) was a 36. The norm was 0 - 34. Does a 36 really warrant a title of Hashi's?
> 
> My thyroid levels are still normal, but she put me on .25 mg of Synthroid which I have not had filled yet.
> 
> ...


Hi there. I can relate to the burning sensations. I had it on the front of my thighs initially and then it moved to the front of the legs and occassionally the face. I was seriously hypothyroid. This seems to have cleared up almost entirely. Hey. Maybe I'm going to have normal labs next test. I think it is common with hypothyroid but I'm no expert.

Hang in there.


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

TexasDenise said:


> I was told 2 weeks ago that I have Hashi's due to my TPO (Ab) was a 36. The norm was 0 - 34. Does a 36 really warrant a title of Hashi's?
> 
> My thyroid levels are still normal, but she put me on .25 mg of Synthroid which I have not had filled yet.
> 
> ...


The fact that you're on synth even though your labs are norma,l indicates to me that you have a good endo and you need to keep him/her. I too was thinking I had MS- I even have an apt with a neuro to rule it out. I had taken a break from thyroid forums for about a yr so I kinda forgot that people w/ autoimmune thyroid disease can have symptoms that mimic MS, so now I'm more hopeful it's just thyroid related.

However, I DO have 2 friends who have been living with MS for 10+ yrs but you couldn't tell by looking at them. They lead normal lives, and when they do have flare ups, they are few, and only last a few days to one week. They are spiritual and positive ppl and I believe that plays a role. I say that to say that... even if you DO have MS, it's not the end of the world, and it doesn't mean you are going to end up handicapped. Stats say that 75% of MS patients never have to use a wheelchair and can lead normal lives

You need to meditate, pray, whatever. Stress makes autoimmune disorders worse, and you can actually take on symptoms psychologically if you think about it to much. BTDT!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The gold standard for Hashi's diagnosis is FNA so a pathologist can look at the cells. Short of that, it's a diagnosis by conjecture.

Do you have any other values for your blood work? And how large we're the nodules?


----------



## TexasDenise (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks for your responses. I am glad to hear that burning can come from thyroid as well - but why did this endo tell me that it doesn't? YES, she is very good.

Here are my blood results:

TSH - 2.410
Thyroxine (T4) - 8.0
T3 Uptake - 30
Free Thyroxine Index 2.4
Thyroid Peroxidase (TP) Ab - 36 (the only thing that was not normal)
Antithyroglobulin Ab - <20

I have lots of other results for other tests on here too - but I think these are the only thyroid readings.

Not sure how big nodules are. The dr's husband (who is a tech, I guess) did the ultrasound and did not discuss size w/ me. But he said there was one that was bigger, but she was not concerned and wants me to do another scan in 3 months. I have not started the Synthroid. I have not even had it filled. I was wanting to make SURE before I do.

It would be a God send if I start taking it and my issues go away!!!!!


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

TexasDenise said:


> Thanks for your responses. I am glad to hear that burning can come from thyroid as well - but why did this *endo tell me that it doesn't? * YES, she is very good.
> 
> Here are my blood results:
> 
> ...


You will find that (unfortunately) most endo's aren't all that informative with all things thyroid. Their specialty seems to be diabetes. Anytime I don't list a text book symptom, my endo would say, hmmm that's not thyroid related. Actually memory problems/brain fog IS related, so that tells you how much she knows.I have been on thyroid forums (off and on) for yrs now, and 98% of those with thyroid problems have the same complaint....they simply don't listen, and are reluctant with meds. You and I could probably score oxycondone easier than we could a drug for the thyroid. I have also found that if you start to sound more knowledgeable than them, they don't like it and try to shoo you along.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TexasDenise said:


> I was told 2 weeks ago that I have Hashi's due to my TPO (Ab) was a 36. The norm was 0 - 34. Does a 36 really warrant a title of Hashi's?
> 
> My thyroid levels are still normal, but she put me on .25 mg of Synthroid which I have not had filled yet.
> 
> ...












Welcome, Sherry! There are some things that I know of that may cause burning skin.

One would be an anti-depressant. We have a fellow on this board that had a very very bad experience and has not recovered yet. But I cannot remember what he was taking.

And if you are hyperthyroid, sun can really bother you a lot.

If you are taking BP meds and some other meds; yes to that!

Some vitamin and mineral deficiencies.

Also, Lupus.

You are correct. TPO is only "suggestive" of Hashimoto's. If you get FNA of one of those nodules, pathologist can identify the Hurthle Cells indigenous to Hashimoto's and that would be your definitive diagnosis.

Here is info.

Histologic diagnosis of Hashimoto's
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/120937-diagnosis

Hashimoto's Hurthle cells
http://www.pathconsultddx.com/pathCon/diagnosis?pii=S1559-8675(06)71549-2

Cancer Hurthle Cells
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter21/ch01s12.html

And what about the nodules? Solid, cystic, calcified rims, vascular?? Did anyone say?


----------



## TexasDenise (Sep 22, 2012)

Andros said:


> Welcome, Sherry! There are some things that I know of that may cause burning skin.
> 
> One would be an anti-depressant. We have a fellow on this board that had a very very bad experience and has not recovered yet. But I cannot remember what he was taking.
> 
> ...


Thank you!

They did not say. They want to do another scan in 3 mts (from that day).

I've had burning off and on for 10.5 yrs. I've had my share of ANA workups and they are always negative - so I would hope Lupus has been ruled out.

Antidepressents HELPED my burning years back. Zoloft to be exact. I was depressed. Drs. said the burning was from depression and anxiety. I started Zoloft and it stopped. I would have breakthroughs...but I was on a very low dosage (50 mg).

Should I take the Synthroid? I am reluctant to since my level was a 36 (just 2 about normal).

My B-12 is normal. Last summer my D was a little low (but in normal range). It was like a 33. I took 5000 IU a day for a while. I still take 2000 IU a few times a week - when I remember.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TexasDenise said:


> Thank you!
> 
> They did not say. They want to do another scan in 3 mts (from that day).
> 
> ...


If you have confidence in your doctor, you should do as she suggests and take your Synthroid. If you don't; perhaps a second opinion would be a good thing for you to do.


----------

